# A horse's and rider's behaviour on trail



## Sarabii (Aug 27, 2015)

I hope this is the right category. 
So last week we started going on trails at my equestrian center and all I can say is that it's awesome  It differs from the sometimes-boring, kind of repetitive training in the lunge... and it helps me at least relax more... but now the questions start flooding and I am curious to hear what multiple horse trainers have to say about what should be permitted or not during an outdoors ride.
-the horses: Friesians and Haflingers. Cows, sheep, goats, dogs, weird plastic bottles or colors, cars, shadows, bridges, river... they are used to them, although the Haflingers are much spookier (and thus ridden outdoors by our trainers mainly) 
-terrain: as mentioned, all kinds almost, sloppy ways, field, tight roads with spiky plants, water courses... 

Some questions:
-Given that I was riding on a 3 y old (and 3 months) Friesian mare, she was amazing and always attentive to me and my surroundings, a quality that I like in a horse as opposed to the all-bored one that needs to be pushed more. Now given her years, is it ok if I let her move her head more freely at a relaxed pace as she likes to look around and learn/observe her surroundings? My trainers were afraid that letting her turn her head to right or left while walking straight will enable her to become spooked or jump with me but in my honest opinion and as I could feel under the saddle it relaxed her as opposed to keeping her head straight and down too much (it's pleasure riding after all not horse training oriented!). I am generally more about pressure and release with horses if they do the right thing so I won't impose myself all the time and maintain a hard hand if I see the horse responds to gentler/clear position/rein signals. I am not a fan of "teach the horse by pain" either. I despise it to be honest, and they are already sensible psychologically talking.. to try and make her, say, stop beautifully in one place from trot/canter, I really don't feel like "pulling the reins harder, so that it can be seen" to "show the horse I am in control" while the horse will learn to stop after a few tries with the less pressure on reins and position in the saddle as well not just the pain in the mouth -_- . What do you think? Does your riding style change when outdoors? I am more of an intermediate as well, but I am concerned ablut correctly learning a horse's psychological traits and not fall into the same "aggressive outbreaks" I saw in some trainers (not horses, poor beings were just spooked!) 
So yea... what are your opinions on these/any advice? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I bought my horse when she was 12 and although broke, she seems to have spent more time as a broodmare or pasture pet than a serious trail horse, my wife's pony died this spring at 26?ish, and she just bought a 5 year old so although not an expert on horses (i'm a cow person) I've seen some different age groups ridden with some different levels of trail experienced horses and seen some of what I wish my horse could be (or hope she will become).

I think starting with a young horse that sounds level headed would be a blast. At this point in the game in my eyes it is a question of "what is acceptable behavior to you" remembering what is acceptable now at 3 will be what you have at 23 so build good habits now.

a few people I ride with HATE their horses eating on the trail, at a walk I don't care if mine grabs a few leaves every now and then

some people think it's cute letting their horse itch on them... my wife's old pony we let her, my horse is 16.2 w/ a big head so not an option for her, wife's new horse is young so not an option 

i've seen some people whose horse is to only look in the direction they are steered in, doesn't look fun. Maybe it's more proper? Like I said i'm a cow person, but my mare seems to be much happier if she too can observe the surroundings and I would also think the more she is exposed to now the less she will spook at later as she will become more observant. It's interesting what you may see on a trail based upon where your horse is looking.


I think it's a two way street for being relaxed between you and your horse, where when you hit the middle ground of both being relaxed you will have a better ride. As long as you are confident in your control and thinking about "I like this behavior, I will allow it" I say go with whatever works for you and your horse


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Given your description of things, and the young age of this horse, I suggest doing as the trainer says. Though I question that allowing a horse to look around will cause a horse to be more or less apt to spook. More likely to me that a young horse would follow its head and meander around instead of tracking a straight line on a clear trail. 

That said, I ride in the western tradition, and prefer a loose rein and a trail savvy horse. But a young horse needs more direction until it gets more experience.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm not a trainer, so take what I say with a grain of salt. 

I like a horse to learn to carry themselves (both on and off the trail), not to have to be supported and directed by me constantly. When I first got my mare, she had no idea what to do if I completely dropped contact. If I wasn't steering her constantly she didn't know how to respond. It took a while, but I taught her to move on her own with minimal direction from me most of the time. Now when on the trail, we generally go with a loose rein and she's comfortable. So no, I wouldn't want to micro-manage the horse like you were told to. 

When I am on the trail, my horse is welcome to carry their head however is most comfortable. What matters is that they are going forward where I ask and no stopping to eat unless I indicate that they can. 

I have not found that letting a horse look at something makes them more likely to spook. I think the opposite is true.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

You will get as many answers as there are trail riders on this forum

IMO, and with an entire lifetime of riding in places where I made my own trails, it depends on the horse.

The TWH in my avatar had more sense and calm at three than a lot of horses develop by the time they are 20.

He never looked around unless his peripheral vision caught something that he thought needed looked at. I always trusted his judgement.

I had another three yr old TWH who looked at everything and questioned everything. I let him look and sniff long enough to know "it" wasn't going to eat him alive.

I still have a 21 yr old TWH that has been with me 18+ years. He has mental issues and always has. I will not let him lookie-loo atanything, if he has been on that trail or down that road a few times. If I do, he will find a reason to spin on a dime and give me change for it:icon_rolleyes:

He spooks himself nearly every night, standing in his open end stall, looking up at the ridge (1/8th mile away), wondering what is moving behind all those trees and when are they coming down here to eat him:icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:

It sounds as if the 3 yr old you rode is a calm sensible horse but young horses are still more susceptible to spooking. Since this is not your horse, you have to listen to the trainer. But, when getting your horse's head to looking straight ahead, do it gently and give her a couple of scratchies on the neck.

She is curious about her surroundings and that is a good thing, when trail riding, as long as she doesnt't let that curiousity evolve into something like the way my 21 yr old has always been


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

not only does it depend on the horse but it depends on the rider, too. if you have your horse on a loose rein, and she does spook and lunge forward siuddenly, will you tumble off or yank her in the mouth
if yoiur horse's attention become fixated on some thing off on the side, or in thje distance, can you get it back? quickly?


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm no kind of expert, but I prefer a loose rein, too - no micromanaging, in other words. I like to stop if there's a patch of grass, and let them get a few bites, too. It's a bit of a reward, and I think it's better/more natural for their digestion to eat a bit, rather than going several hours without.


----------

